# Evinrude etec smoke/steam



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

My 30hp steams occasionally (normal), no rhyme or reason. Just make sure it's peeing out the back.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Steam. Usually when run near upper rpms. Normal.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

its normal, worse in winter


----------

